# how well is your home insulated?



## elkimmeg (May 25, 2006)

Attending the code proposals meeting Tues. in Boston. revisions are being hashed out concerning   better insulation.
 I was able to sit there and watch a tug of war between  celeous
 (sp) , poly spray, and conventional fiber glass batts
 The information exchanged I learned that fiberglass  effectively does not produce the rated R value. Voids incorrect installation
 can reduce an R-19 to being no better than R-11. What unfolded, was the polyspray and blown  insulation did a BETTER job of reflecting the true r-value.  New code wants to make a 2/6 wall R-21 instead of 19. Naturally Owens Corning has warehouse's full
 of R19. They also can manufacture a higher density R19 to meet the R21 mandate. I also learned the  there are different po;y spray insinsulations one Isotherm is a water based  less toxic and more flexible and dries softer

The national Energy people also participated they admit to software flaws in the RESCheck and that a new version should be ready for the fall.  Addressing flores over unheated cellars  could require R-30  The main problem is, nation wide, still many homes are being built with 2/8 floor joist.  Other purposed requirements is dealing with Duct insulation from R-5.0 to R-8.0. I actually address this issue. Saying that before we enact a code prudence would be to find out from manufactures, especially flexible duct ones, the availability of  compliant product. also how soon it can be delivered to  dealers in MA. Passing a code, where no one  has supplies is useless and un enforceable. I also noted more emphasis should be given to eliminating leakage.


----------



## wg_bent (May 25, 2006)

If Owens Corning is concerned over the warehouse of r-19 then they are:

a: very short sighted
b: missing an opportunity
c: financially stupid

If code moves to r-21, which I believe to be an almost useless improvement,  Owens should be embracing it.  The builder simply has to add a layer of foil coated foam board which a minimum thickness of 1/2 inch is like r3 at least.  Their own Insulpink foam board would work also, and at 1.5 inches it's r7.5 moving the standard from r19 -> r 26.5.  Now that is a worthwhile improvement.


----------



## elkimmeg (May 25, 2006)

another interesting fact or claim came out. It seems the poly spray starts loosing insulating value when temps approach 20 below.
 Only once I remember one day here when it went 18 below.  MSG in the mountains can probably remember quite a few.


----------



## Rhone (May 26, 2006)

In my area based on Heating/Cooling degree days if my walls were R21 instead of R19 it would net me a savings of 1,094,737 BTU's/year in heating and 86,015 btu's cooling.  

That translates to 0.06 cords of wood or 9.77 gallons oil and 25.2 killowatts of electricity for cooling.  Price wise, if heating with oil and cooling with AC that's $35.72 savings/year and probably pay for itself for the additional R2.  Heating with wood at $185/cord and cooling with AC that translates to a yearly savings of $14.52 and probably not worth it.  

They should require you to have 2x6 walls, with 5.5" insulation in them and require 2" foam insulation on the outside so it prevents short circuiting through the framing members.  Though foam is expensive (and you'd need some sort of termite block in some areas), that wall is easy and if fiberglass batts used inside be R22 at the framing members and R33 between.  If the framing members account for 20% of your wall, that wall would be R31 average.


----------



## elkimmeg (May 26, 2006)

I did exactly this in 1977 2/6 with 1" styrofoam I figure R 27+  Up till 1985 or so I built every home that way. In the end no one would pay extra for the 2/6 Remember I had to  custom build out all doors and windows.  Then it became a sq foot comparison not quality. Since I was not getting paid t for the additional work and material, I stopped 2/6 construction. Some of the home I built were and still the most effecient of there kinds  I also used Blue ray  furnace systems the most effecient  and years ahead of their time Sure it cost more so did Anderson windows


----------



## elkimmeg (May 27, 2006)

Rhone. the fiber glass industry brought out that point in their argument Minimal gain.
As I sit there,  I begin to realise that these special interest are influencing code  placing the cost of homes beyond  most incomes.

 The fire marshals want to include residential sprinkler systems average cost about 12 -16k per home. I mean its getting out of hand.
 Finally I heard enough and asked the board is it its intent was to regulate common homes beyond the reach of most incomes. I reminded them,, I know first hand with my three children  how hard or high housing pricing is.  There has to be compromises


----------

